# Welches Motherboard kaufen?



## LostProphet (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo 

 Ich brauch ein neues Motherboard da mein altes nur max. FSB von 133MHz hat und ich auf DDR 400 umsteig...was sind denn da empfehlenswerte Boards? Müssen Athlon XP kompatibel sein!

 MfG

 LP


----------



## Cheese (21. Dezember 2004)

Würde dir ein Board von Asus empfehlen, die sind recht gut und ich würde mir auch so eins kaufen bzw werd mir bald eins zulegen....


----------



## LostProphet (21. Dezember 2004)

z.B.? Hab dieses hier im Auge 
*->Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe*

 gute Wahl?


----------



## Cheese (21. Dezember 2004)

Hat ein Freund von mir, der ist sehr überzeugt, hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit...


----------



## Paule (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich selber habe ein a7n8x ohne "deluxe".
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, schon seit bald 2 Jahren.
Du musst halt schauen, ob du die Funktionen brauchst, die das "deluxe" Board mit sich bringt, oder nicht.

MfG

Paule


----------



## LostProphet (22. Dezember 2004)

Naja, das Deluxe hat ja z.B. den Dual Channel Mode, da ich DDR 400 habe gibt das noch nenn Geschwindigkeitsschub, Dual LAN, AGP 8x etc.. Zu deinem Board find ich gar keine Daten@Paule!?.

 MfG

 LP


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Dezember 2004)

Habe bisher mit ASUS nur gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann dies gefahrlos empfehlen... !


----------



## Paule (22. Dezember 2004)

Das a7n8x hat auch ohne deluxe Dualchannel.
In der Deluxe-version gibt es halt noch Serial-ATA-Raid und einen Firewire-anschluss und noch anderen Schnickschnack, den man nicht unbedingt braucht.
Ein Freund von mir hat das a7n8x-deluxe und damit auch keine Probleme.
Ich kann Asus auch wärmstens empfehlen.

MfG

Paule


----------



## LostProphet (22. Dezember 2004)

Was ist mit dem  Dual Channel Mode, hat den das Board auch? Der bringt ja uch einiges bei nem DDR 400.

 LP


----------



## Paule (22. Dezember 2004)

Hab ich doch geschrieben, dass das Board Dualchannel unterstützt.
Ausserdem bringt Dualchannel nicht nur bei 400' Ram etwas, sondern bei jedem.
MfG

Paule


----------



## LostProphet (22. Dezember 2004)

Ahso, stimmt - überlesen .
 Habs nur auf die 400'er bezogen weil ich die mir bereits besorgt habe. 
 Wenn das alle so is wie du sagst, kann ich ja noch paar € sparen wenn ich das besagte Board nehme - die Features die ich benötige hat das Teil ja scheinbar, fein.

 LP


----------



## Paule (23. Dezember 2004)

Du musst nur aufpassen, dass du dir kein a7n8x-x holst, denn das hat kein Dualchannel.
Sowas wie ne abgespeckte Version, oder sowas.

MfG

Paule


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. Dezember 2004)

Abit NF7-S Rev 2.0 

DualDDR 
FSB400 
10/100Mbit 
S-ATA 133 
Soundstorm Onboard 
6-Channel-Audio 
USB 2.0 
Firewire
8x AGP

Wäre meine Empfehlung,wobei das ASUS auch nicht schlecht zu sein scheint


----------

